# Quiz is hittin' the show circuit... GULP!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great. I'm sure you and Quiz will do great. Hope you have someone to take some video of you and Quiz in the ring.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

GOOD LUCK to you both!! You will do fab, can you get someone to film some of it to show us?? Would love to see him! What is UKC in comparison to AKC?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you enter the Golden trial down here in San Diego at the end of the month?

Good luck on all your trials! I am sure your instructor would not tell you to go if you were not ready. You and Quiz will be spectacular! Looking forward to stories, videos and pictures!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Did you enter the Golden trial down here in San Diego at the end of the month?
> 
> Good luck on all your trials! I am sure your instructor would not tell you to go if you were not ready. You and Quiz will be spectacular! Looking forward to stories, videos and pictures!


Thanks, All!

Yeah, the gal I train with is very competitive and definitely wouldn't want me going in if she didn't think we have the ability to do well. 

No, didn't enter the Golden trial in SD. When is it? Is it agility or obedience?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks, All!
> 
> Yeah, the gal I train with is very competitive and definitely wouldn't want me going in if she didn't think we have the ability to do well.
> 
> No, didn't enter the Golden trial in SD. When is it? Is it agility or obedience?


Sorry AKC agility June 27-28

I was hoping I was going to see Quiz in action!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The two of you will be fabulous!!! Better make room for all those new blue ribbons you will be bringing home.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool, Steph!!! Knock 'em dead, I know you will!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll be great! I've seen your videos of you working Quiz and you have nothing to worry about. Just breath (and put your credit card in the freezer to cool off.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY QUIZ AND STEPH!!!! =] I bet you two will shine once again in the ring! =] Looking forward to the brags and pics and vids! lol! =] =] Go Team!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! I bet you two will do awesome! I will cross my fingers for you


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know you and Quiz will do great!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Luck! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

did I already ask you to have fun??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know you and Quiz will do great! Good Luck!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo! You guys will do awesome! 

The Boo and I are going to be at the trial June 27-28 somewhere more this direction than San Diego (don't remember exactly where). Hope to see you and Quiz there!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck! I am sure you and Quiz will be great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yaaa! You''ll do great


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Woohoo! You guys will do awesome!
> 
> The Boo and I are going to be at the trial June 27-28 somewhere more this direction than San Diego (don't remember exactly where). Hope to see you and Quiz there!


We're at the one at Gabrieleno Equestrian Center... it's three days, so we're doing Fri/Sat. Hope that's the one you guys are at!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

spruce said:


> did I already ask you to have fun??


Thanks! It's *always* fun with Quiz in the ring... even when I'm nervous!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, that sounds right. We'll see you there then! We're doing all three days since the clinic is closed that weekend. I'm very excited


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!!!]
Cant wait to hear your adventures!
I know you both will have a ball together and earn that CDX in short order!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Good luck Quiz and Stephanie.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Stephanie you and Quiz will be great. Good luck with the upcoming trials.


----------

